# Was haltet ihr vom Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 650W?



## JakobM (5. Oktober 2010)

Kann das Netzteil was? will grade bei hardwareversand.de bestellen und es ist das einzige Netzteil was meinen Vorstellungen in etwa entspricht.

Diese sind:
- ca. 600W (sollte für Phenom X6 1090T + 2*Radeon 5850 reichen)
- maximal 100 Euro
- wenns geht Kabelmanagement


----------



## Kaktus (5. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt weitaus bessere NTs. Nichts das ich in meinem Rechner haben wollte. Alternativen gibts bei Seasonic, Tagan, Cooler Master, Corsair, Be Quiet, Antec.... ale um Welten besser.


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Oktober 2010)

Es ist ein Super Flower ... also für ein CF System solltest du zu einem etwas "hochwertigeren" Netzteil greifen ...

zum Beispiel:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar CM 550Watt

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec Truepower New 550W

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-600W

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-CM-580W


----------



## JakobM (5. Oktober 2010)

reichen denn 600W aus für 5850@CF?


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Oktober 2010)

Grundsätzlich auf jeden Fall und locker ... die 5850 verbraucht ja auch nicht allzuviel ... dennoch rate ich dir vom Super Flower ab! Für dein Vorhaben reicht auch ein hochwertiges 550W Netzteil wie einige der oben genannten gut aus ... von SF würde ich aber Abstand halten ... gute Messwerte sind nicht alles, auch die Verarbeitung ist wichtig und das ist ein Punkt wo SF nicht glänzt ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Obwohl ja die Lötquallität besser geworden ist, kein vergleich mehr zu früher. Ich könnt aber auch nicht ruhig schlafen wenn ich wüsste das eine Super Blume bei mir im PC tickt.


----------



## schlappe89 (5. Oktober 2010)

Also das ist ein Review von dem SF 600W
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews »

Das sind zwei Bilder vom Innenraum:
http://www.tech-review.de/uploads/reviews/06b3e49dff2842a5b976447e44a811fe.jpg
http://www.tech-review.de/uploads/reviews/244d1c40de25f195fe63605a2797e28d.jpg

Auf dem großen Kondensator steht Capxon.
Schau dir das an:
Capxon Capacitors? - Badcaps Forums

Hier ein Beispiel der Qualität:
http://www.tech-review.de/uploads/reviews/13bfad845bcd7bb7a9575e14415f1c94.jpg

Noch Fragen?

@unter mir:

jo gerade gesehen, hab mich da wohl vertan.^^


----------



## Shi (5. Oktober 2010)

Das ist aber das Crown nicht das Amazon


----------



## JakobM (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja ok, das mit dem Superflower habe ich mir auch aus dem Kopf geschlagen. Auch bereits bei meiner 600W Frage. Wollte halt nur sichergehen ob 600W denn genug sind. Wenn dem so ist tendiere ich zu dem beQuiet E7-600W. Wobe ich gesehen habe dass Hardwareversand morgen das Thermaltake Toughpower XT 675W reinbekommt für den gleichen Preis. Was ist damit? Ist doch glaube ich net so schlecht oder? und hat 75W mehr und Kabelmanagement.


----------



## JakobM (6. Oktober 2010)

Hab grade noch ein anderes SuperFlower gesehen.

*Super-Flower SF650P14XE Golden Green Pro 80plus gold*

Was ist denn damit? Das scheint auch schon ein paar Testberichte gewonnen zu haben.


----------



## Kaktus (6. Oktober 2010)

Willst du ein gutes NT oder ein bestenfalls durchschnittliches? Willst du ein NT mit hoher Qualität oder eines das bei der Verarbeitung Schwächen hat? Willst du ein NT das einen Hersteller dahinter stehen hat welches seine NTs wirklich selbst fertigt, oder irgendwo in der Wallachai fertigen lässt? Willst du ein NT das auf einen guten Supprt zurück greifen kann oder.... naja....

Gibt es irgend einen Grund warum du so scharf auf diesen Hersteller bist? Der zudem sich hier im Forum den Kunden gegenüber wie ein arrogantes Hinterteil (und das ist nicht übertrieben) aufgespielt hat.


----------



## JakobM (6. Oktober 2010)

Aber die Testberichte über das Netzteil sind doch garnicht so schlecht. Ich bin darauf nicht unbedingt eingeschossen. Es gibt nur 2 Gründe warum sie mir gefallen
-anscheinend gute Preis/Leistung (Preis ist klar niedrig, und wie gesagt u.a. auch bei PCGH Tests gewonnen)
-sind available bei hardwareversand.de, und ich möchte gerne die Teile sehr schnell da haben


----------



## Kaktus (6. Oktober 2010)

Dann frag nicht und bestell es dir. Du wirst hier niemanden finden der dir zu einem SuperFlower NT rät und das mit Gründen die über Tests hinaus gehen.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Oktober 2010)

@ Schlappe89

Das ist wie schon erwähnt das Crown, vorallem das schlimme das dieses Ding mal High End war ... 

@ JakobM

Das Problem ist die meisten Reviewer bewerten nur Messdaten, und in Sachen Messdaten sind SF Netzteile ok ... allerdings haben die Kollegen ganz große Probleme was die Fertigungsqualität angeht, das hat sich mit den Golden Green zwar gebessert ist aber immernoch weit weg von auch nur annähernd "gut"

Das Thermaltake ToughPower XT ist dem SF auch in jedem Fall vorzuziehen, tadellos ist das auch nicht (schlechter Airflow, mieses Innenraumdesign) aber Verarbeitungstechnisch um Welten besser als das SF ...

Ansonsten greif zum Straight Power E7 600W, oder oder E7 CM 580W, beide sind günstig, beide sind gut und beide liefern das was draufsteht zuverlässig und ok ... Zu Tadeln gibts bei den Straight Power nicht viel außer die im Vergleich zu anderen etwas höhere Innenraumtemperatur ... (begründet durch den langsam drehenden Lüfter)


----------



## JakobM (6. Oktober 2010)

Bist du dir denn sicher das straightpower600W reicht aus für mein System? Habe das mal bei bequiet (ok, ist sicherlich nicht ganz objektiv) durchrechnen lassen und da kam mehr Bedarf raus.

Phenom II X6 1090T
4*2GB DDR3 Ram
4 Gehäuselüfter
Asus Crosshair IV Mainboard
2 SATA Platten (ggf. irgendwann noch eine SSD)
2 * HD5850


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Oktober 2010)

BQ! will dicke Netzteile verkaufen, also rechnet der Rechner auch so 

Für ein HD5850 CF Gespann reicht ein ordentliches 600W Netzteil wie das Straight Power E7 ganz locker aus ... 

Du wirst vielleicht unter Prime + Furmark einen effektiven Verbrauch der Komponenten von 480W haben (300W für die Grafikkarten, 180W für den Rest) ... da haste noch mehr als ausreichend Luft ...


----------



## Kaktus (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mein System bei BeQuiet durchrechnen lasse, bräuchte mein Rechner rein NT mit mehr als 550W und das meiner Freundin von mindestens 500W. Sie hat ein BEQuiet T drin mit 400W das sogar für mein System völlig reicht und ich nur ein 480W NT drin habe das ich günstig bekommen konnte. 
Die Hersteller eigenen Rechner sind völlig für den Popo.


----------



## Raz3r (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann vom Super-Flower nur abraten.

War gerade mal 5 Tage im neuen PC schon wars durchgebrant.

Hatte ein 800W Netzteil. Jetzt hab ich ein Cooler Master GTX 650W und das rennt immer noch.

Ich würde entweder Cooler Master oder beQuiet nehmen. Die sind zwar teurer sind aber von der Qualität her auch besser.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Oktober 2010)

naja die Coolermaster GX sind aber auch nicht unbedingt viel wertiger anzusehen als die "besseren" SF Modelle ... und eines der "besseren" hat Schlappe89 schon schön visualisiert ...

Die einzigen wirklich guten Coolermaster Netzteile sind die Silent Pro, aber die sind auch schon arg staubig


----------

